# maybe malware infected virtualbox

## farmer.ro

i was watching some video on virtualbox live gentoo with gentoo as host, and while i was watching the video, i saw this pop up within the video screen with some folders and it looked like a folder got dragged into another folder, but it happened so fast i could barely see it.

anyway, lets say this virtualbox gentoo live which i deleted was infected with some kind of malware, is my host gentoo in danger, and do i need to reinstall gentoo?

----------

## Zucca

Are you absolutely sure it wasn't on the video or on the ad(gif) that was placed over the video?

Seeing "folders being dragged" sure sounds like a gif or a video.

Did you remember if the filamanger where the folders move looked like a filemanager you have installed?

And as for escaping to host machine from virtual machine... highly unlikely, unless you have intentionally set filesahing, remote shell, etc. between host and virtual.

----------

## 1clue

Do you share folders between host and guest?

----------

## farmer.ro

i most likely did not turn on sharing between guest and host that i am aware of, does that mean i am fine?

it was weird because i saw it within the video window when the video was playing on 50% length.

----------

## 1clue

I think you still haven't established whether you saw a video recording of someone else's desktop copying a file, or if the file was copied on your virtualbox guest.

----------

